

Petition: Release the Senate Intelligence Committee's CIA Torture Report - cjtenny
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/release-senate-intelligence-committees-cia-torture-report/JSPcJY3F

======
cjtenny
Also see Sen. Udall's letter to Obama:
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/210597656/Udall-Challenges-
White-H...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/210597656/Udall-Challenges-White-House-
to-Support-Fullest-Possible-Declassification-of-Intelligence-Committee-s-
Torture-Study)

CIA director's response to spying allegations:
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/06/cia-and-
senator...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/06/cia-and-senators-in-
bitter-slanging-match-over-capitol-hill-spying-claims)

